# ANZAC DAY - PORT PHILLIP BAY



## brayden (Mar 24, 2007)

just seeing if any ones going to be hitting port phillip bay tomorro? ill probaly head out in the morning at cambelles cove near werribee south after some flatty.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck with it Brayden, I'll probably have a crack there later in the week so will be interested to see how ya go


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah no can do, but l'll be watching for your trip report after the last one ya posted 8)


----------

